

PageSpeed Insights API down - tannerbrockwell
https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=http://www.microsoft.com
Just spent a half day trying to get API calls to return results. With very inconsistent results!<p>I realized the API backend must be broken as the URL for the results on the google site fails as well!
======
tannerbrockwell
repasting my comment: Just spent a half day trying to get API calls to return
results. With very inconsistent results!

I realized the API backend must be broken as the URL for the results on the
google site fails as well!

